# How to tell dracut which firmwares should be included

## petan

Hi,

I am using dracut and it doesn't include some firmware files I need, for example

```

these are missing in initramfs:

/lib/firmware/intel/ibt-hw-37.8.10-fw-22.50.19.14.f.bseq

/lib/firmware/intel/ibt-hw-37.8.10-fw-1.10.3.11.e.bseq

/lib/firmware/intel/ibt-hw-37.8.10-fw-1.10.2.27.d.bseq

resulting in

[    1.766074] bluetooth hci0: Direct firmware load for intel/ibt-hw-37.8.10-fw-1.10.3.11.e.bseq failed with error -2

[    1.766076] Bluetooth: hci0 failed to open Intel firmware file: intel/ibt-hw-37.8.10-fw-1.10.3.11.e.bseq(-2)

[    1.766082] bluetooth hci0: Direct firmware load for intel/ibt-hw-37.8.bseq failed with error -2

[    1.766083] Bluetooth: hci0 failed to open default Intel fw file: intel/ibt-hw-37.8.bseq

```

If I add them by hand to initramfs, which is annoying task, it works, but dracut doesn't seem to be smart enough to add them on its own. I specify the firmware directory using --fwdir /lib/firmware but it only copy some of the files, not all of them.

Is there any way to tell it to include for example all files in that directory? my /boot is big enough. I don't want to edit my initramfs by hand every time.

----------

## petan

dracut -i /lib/firmware /lib/firmware seems to be a way to do that

----------

